# boat shopping few questions



## draggsxr1000

I was raised on a lake here in western nc. Dad had a 15 v hull jon boat we spent many an hour in. Well long story short im looking to buy my first boat. We have a camper on oak island my wifes parents. So i.want.a.dual purpose type boat. We go down three or four times a summer. So basicly i.want to fish the.inlet icw area and possible near shore. Looking to catch flounder trout and spanish. The only problem is my budget. Lol i have about 3000.00 available. As for fishing here at the house basicly anything would work. Whats your suggestions? I really like carolina skiff. Like the thought of a jon boat but know its not sea worthy. Also any special license or regestration for ocean. Thx david


----------



## draggsxr1000

Nothing no one wanna shed some insite


----------



## redfishnc

*Boat*

3000 dollars is a hard mark. It's hard to find a $6000 carolina skiff. Ask around the neighborhood. Frequently finding someone to go with you isn't easy. Good luck.


----------



## BrentH

Unfortunately, it's always best to "know" the guy with the boat, not be the guy with the boat. If you're only going to use it a few times a year, I wouldn't spend the money. There's a place in Chesapeake VA called Budget Boats. http://budgetboats.net They have cheap boats ready to go, hulls only, hull & trailer, etc. Other than that, you can try craigslist but I doubt you will find a glass boat in good running shape that isn't a pos with that budget.


----------



## draggsxr1000

There is one on oak island. Im gonna check it out. But i think im gonna just buy a jon boat. And it will spend all summer on the lake. With a few trips to the beach.


----------



## BrentH

draggsxr1000 said:


> There is one on oak island.


 What's on Oak Island? I've been looking at boats now for a while...cheapest deal I can find since I'm a cheap ass.


----------



## draggsxr1000

14' carolina skiff was on craiglist. There is another on bald head but it needs work. Im going with a simple jon boat.


----------



## Missahba

If you're presistent in looking on craigslist, and buy something seaworthy and mechanically sound, but ugly, you can find bargains. Oh, you should also be willing to drive a long distance to pick it up. That's what I did 2 years ago. Found a really solid '73 Aquasport 19-6, with a good running Evinrude 90 VRO. It was dirty, had an open crack at the top of the transom, and some gray and weathered teak. A little research and a few weeks of work in the garage with some laminating resin and glass cloth, and I have a fine fishing boat. I bought it, repaired the transom, replaced the stearing gearbox, and not much else, for well within your budget. Shop smart and hard be willing to do a little work, and it can be done.


----------



## JFord56

I had a CS J16. Got a 14'PolarKraft jon now. Both are good in the creeks and inlets. ICW ok just watch for big boats and big wakes. Neither are good for nearshore unless a flat calm day and, keep an eye on the weather then. Small rollers and white caps not a good match in small boat. I'd look for a bargain fix-er-upper and fix it up right for that price. I got my 14'jon with galv trailer and 15hp Rude for $500. Got new used powerhead, seats, lights, sonar, and a few acces. and added $1000 to it. You can find some for $3k or less if you keep looking.


----------



## rattler

Its always the motor you need to look at. You can fix the boat. Get a good mechanic to check anything you buy.


----------



## speckhunter80

Buy a 17'-19' bay style boat. No $3000 boat is worth the money. You are gonna need to spend $6000 or more to get a reliable boat that will match the parameters that you have.


----------



## NC KingFisher

Go to ocean crest pier(i shark fish there) or oak island pier(i king fish their). Both are good piers.


----------



## Alexy

When you look is as improtant as what and where you look. 
The off season from nov to march is the time to look for a boat. People get bored and are upset at making that boat payment in February for a boat that has not been in the water since Aug or Sept. Also thats when people need cash for year end things so it pays to be paient and as the poster above said you will probably drive a good distance to find what you want.


----------



## Tenchi_the_fish

Craigslist is the way to go. Not sure if you are going to get a boat capable of fishing for spanish safely under 3 grand but if you know how to fix the motor yourself you can find plenty that run great with the occasional hickup while underway.


----------



## dudeondacouch

*B*ust
*O*ut
*A*nother
*T*housand


----------



## RAYTOGS

I'dbuy a couple kayaks and give that a try first. Its the simpler way to go and will give you the most bang for your buck. Plus the kids will love being able to go their own way. Just a piece of info that might keep you from spending a bunch of $$. It will keep them coming back for more.
I wish i had gotten one long before i did. I went through the boat thing too.


----------



## Nayborboy

I agree with Raytogs at least partially... I have a 22ft WA a 16ft aluminum MV and a kayak. I use the 16 more than any cause I crab, fish and duck hunt from it. The kayak is the most useful and fun, launch it anywhere, you can get in some really skinny water they are much cheaper to buy, maintain, register etc. My opinion for what it's worth.


----------

